# Tochtli Folk Punk Fest in LA June 20-23



## Micheala (May 12, 2014)

Is anyone going to this? It's $30 for all 3 days, and it's in West Compton, CA. Me and my buddy Jimbo are heading out of Baltimore on June 6th or so to travel there, and we'd be down with meeting up with anyone.


----------



## Jolly (May 20, 2014)

I just got a spot playing with some kid at the event, Ill be in LA a week a head of time. Ill already be in California, but you'll see me at the fest for sure. hahaha


----------

